# how often should i let my retriever swim



## Abu_gouda (Apr 21, 2013)

hello all i am new with my four month puppy i wish to know how often should i let him swim as i am afraid swimming or rinsing him with fresh water would affect his coat or oils negatively , and would rinsing him with water without shampoo be considered as a shower ?... thanks a lot for helping and saving that poor dude


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

No suggestions but going to follow-


We've been taking our senior golden 3 times a week and then bathing her afterwards as she gets so sandy from our beach water.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Let him swim every day you can, the health and behavioral benefits of the exercise far outweigh any effects on his coat. You can rinse with fresh water, if it's salty it may leave him itchy if he's not rinsed. If he swims in water that's pretty clean and not polluted, there is no need to shampoo. If you need to use soap, choose a shampoo that is specially labeled as 'gentle' or non irritating. Keep an eye on his ears to make sure he's not a dog who is prone to ear infections from staying damp, use a baby wipe wrapped around your finger to gently wipe the insides of his ears. If they start to smell, use an ear wash like Zymox after he swims to keep yeast infections under control.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello and welcome!!

It would be helpful to know what type of water you are taking your pup to for a swim: ocean, lake, river, pool, pond etc.

Brisby is in the water everyday ( lake, river, pool) pretty much from mid March to December or when ice forms on the natural water areas. 

This is all fresh water, not salt water...I have no experience with salt water swimming.

What I have found to be important is to not let your dog stay wet/damp 24/7. I usually towel dry Brisby once swimming is done and when we are done for the day, if she is still very damp I will blow dry her fur. 

If you are taking your pup to swim in water that may have a higher algae/bacteria concentration, it is a good idea to bath with a gentle shampoo and dry thoroughly.

Brisby swims in lakes and rivers most of the time, daily during the spring, summer and fall. I usually can tell when she needs a bath as she will start to scratch a bit more than usual and you can usually feel the need for a bath from the feel of the coat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

I am no expert in this, but there is a national park lake about 100 yards from where I live. The path around the lake is a mile long. The park used to be about 150 years ago a huge apple orchard. Arsenic was used as pesticide back then, and the silt bottom in the lake is full of it. You aren't supposed to eat fish from the lake. I'm not sure I would want my dog to swim in that lake, drinking the water and such. Now, this is just one lake, but folks most of the smaller lakes in the US have some history with heavy pollutants. I don't know the science on this or the dangers, but I don't plan to let my Golden swim in this lake or drink water from it. But lots of dogs do. Just saying.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

My girls swim in our pool just about every day. On the few days that they can't go swimming (like today - it's raining), I get the sad puppy dog eyes. 

Both have nice soft coats. Although Cassie does tend to get mats if she doesn't get completely dried off.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

BillBRNC said:


> I am no expert in this, but there is a national park lake about 100 yards from where I live. The path around the lake is a mile long. The park used to be about 150 years ago a huge apple orchard. Arsenic was used as pesticide back then, and the silt bottom in the lake is full of it. You aren't supposed to eat fish from the lake. I'm not sure I would want my dog to swim in that lake, drinking the water and such. Now, this is just one lake, but folks most of the smaller lakes in the US have some history with heavy pollutants. I don't know the science on this or the dangers, but I don't plan to let my Golden swim in this lake or drink water from it. But lots of dogs do. Just saying.


On tonights news they were talking about how Algae in lakes can be VERY toxic for dogs! Even walking dogs around a lake or pond with blue/green algae, they get it on their paws then lick them and get sick! Sorry didn't mean to digress! I really don't have any advice on swimming.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

LynnC said:


> BillBRNC said:
> 
> 
> > I am no expert in this, but there is a national park lake about 100 yards from where I live. The path around the lake is a mile long. The park used to be about 150 years ago a huge apple orchard. Arsenic was used as pesticide back then, and the silt bottom in the lake is full of it. You aren't supposed to eat fish from the lake. I'm not sure I would want my dog to swim in that lake, drinking the water and such. Now, this is just one lake, but folks most of the smaller lakes in the US have some history with heavy pollutants. I don't know the science on this or the dangers, but I don't plan to let my Golden swim in this lake or drink water from it. But lots of dogs do. Just saying.
> ...


Our beaches have constant warnings, too, especially when it gets super warm & the water warms up!! Wish they had dog friendly pools around here!


----------



## Abu_gouda (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks all this has been very helpful


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Let them swim their hearts out, is my motto!

Swimming burns their energy a lot faster, and a tuckered out pup is the way to go! Be sure to clean their ears after swimming, as the water can cause ear infections! I asked my vet about this since my little girl is 23 weeks old. She has been swimming since she was 10 weeks old. If you are having your Golden swim in deeper lakes, please get a vest! It benefits not only them but you in their safety!

I know this may sound gross but sometimes I just rinse Nala off with water after she has been in the pond. I try not to bathe her as much as possible because I want her coat to be shiny from her own oils. I bathe her twice a month at most. 

Also, I was tired of constantly washing Nala's collar and leash, due to her obsession with water. I invested in a Biothane Weather Resistant leash and collar for her, particularly a bright color. This way I don't need to worry about washing it and it still smelling. I just rinse it off and it's good to go! They are a little on the spendy side, but I thought "why not give it a try"!

Here is the link if you're interested: http://www.thedogoutdoors.com/allproducts.html


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Swim as much as possible, always rinse after.
If salty water but not really any sand use gentle shampoo and dilute the bottle to half, sometimes I just use conditioner and no shampoo because I just need the help to remove the sand.
Always clean the ears.

I give Ella a bath every Sunday, her coat is fine.
The other days I just rinse, if no sand sometimes I also rinse with a bit of ACV.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

Not to overstate the point, but the lakes I'm talking about are lakes where the state warns against eating the fish or allowing children to even wade in the water. I would think that such a place is no place for a pet anything. Almost all lakes are full of all sorts of storm water runoff from surrounding areas, and much of that water is very highly polluted. I'm just suggesting that folks should at least beware and decide whether the water is safe. If humans shouldn't drink it, then I doubt dogs should either. Just saying.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Elsa has been swimming almost daily for months now. I have the choice of fresh and salt water. I try to get her into the lake every few days to rinse all the salt off. We always towel dry when we get home, Elsa expects it now. I initially rinsed the salt water off every time because I didn't want her to ingest to many salts, but we don't always get to it. I haven't officially bathed her since before she was 4 month old. Her natural oils work to keep her skin from getting too wet and her coat fluffs up just fine after swimming in either salt or fresh water. She only smells of outdoors. She's the least doggy smelling dog I have had at 7 months old. It might change as she matures, but I hope not.


----------

